# Small Maltese Playmate Needed in Texas



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*My 4# Yorkie & I want a playmate her size. If anyone knows of a reputable breeder with a smaller sized Maltese puppy that I won't have to mortgage my home to pay for, please let me know. Thank you very much.*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm afraid those smaller ones go for that mortgage lol. I'm in Texas and had to go to Florida to find mine.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Have you looked at the american maltese association website for their breeder list in texas? It's hard to say when I'm not exactly sure how much you want to pay! My perception on how much I think I is a 'bargain' has greatly changed from when I first started looking for my first maltese, that's all I can say! I'm sure you know to stay away from ANY website that is advertising teacup maltese puppies, you will not find any bargains there. Maybe at first but odds are it won't be a bargain in the long run. 

I would start with 

http://www.americanmaltese.org 

and look at their breeder list. Good luck to you!! You'll love having a maltese playmate, believe me!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Rhapsody has three small girls up right now 3 1/2--4 pounds....but they are the price range most top tier breeders let the girls go for these days. They sure are cute though.









Tonia is in the Austin area.


http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would suggest that you try and find a breeder who has a maltese that is still pretty small at about 6 months of age. Otherwise you are prone to get one that is small as a pup, but doesn't stay real small. Often the breeders will be watching these kids for show and they just don't quite get big enough. Jacob's Maltese had one back before Christmas. On the other hand many of us have Maltese that are right at 5 pounds - I wouldn't think that would be too big for the 4 pound Yorkie......


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I've been checking out the more well-known, Rhapsody, Pashes, etc and it does seem like they are in the $3000 + range. I thought my Yorkie was expensive, what did I know??*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, the well established exhibitor breeders are going to be high end. If you have to have one that is smaller you will have to wait for one that is a bit older that the breeder decides to part with because she won't be big enough to show or breed. You can put yourself on their lists for that puppy, but keep calling and emailing at least every couple weeks. Sometimes they don't make up their mind to sell until they get a persistent buyer.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Veranda Maltese is in Carthage, Texas...I do not know what Barbara Davis' prices are as I have never seen them posted...but she has beautiful







Maltese.

http://www.verandamaltese.com/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You didn't mention which sex you prefer. The high prices are usually for the females. You can get a beautiful little boy for much less. In December both Rhapsody and Divine had gorgeous boys in the $1,500 range. If you go with a smaller show breeder, the price would be even less.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> *I've been checking out the more well-known, Rhapsody, Pashes, etc and it does seem like they are in the $3000 + range. I thought my Yorkie was expensive, what did I know??*[/B]


LOL! I know what you mean. I thought I was spending WAY too much when I got my first maltese Lucy, never dreaming in a million years that a maltese puppy could be 'worth' $2000. As I said before, my way of thinking has changed drastically since then and I don't regret spending what I did for a minute. She's just a bit over 4lbs and I really lucked out with her. 

Would you like us to keep our eyes open for available puppies? I know I'm always scouring the breeder sites to see who has what available. I like window shopping. One of my girls is 5 lbs, the other is 4 lbs and they play together beautifully, so you may be able adjust the size limit a tad to give you more flexibility.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Oh definitely, I'll take all the help I can get. I am not set on one of the high profile breeders just want a pretty little well bred puppy. So far, the best price I have found is $2000 for a male but he will probably be in the 6-7# range.

My Yorkie is a spayed female but I would not be restrictive as to sex. I prefer a female because belly rubs are much more pleasant









I am not dead set on a 4# limit. I just prefer the smaller size if possible. I guess I am afraid if they tell me it will be 7#, it will turn out to be 10#. The lady I got Little Bit from told me she wouldn't be over 2#. I knew that wasn't true but figured she would be on the small size & I am very happy with her size and wouldn't want to go a lot larger. We travel quite a bit and smaller is definitely a plus (as long as they are healthy= of course, that is of primary importance). 

I also would not mind if it was a little older. Just want young in hopes she & Little Bit won't get on each others nerves. Little Bit is a sweetie but definitely high energy and would probably drive an older Maltese nuts. And, of course, everybody adores a cuddly puppy that bonds with you right away. 

I did email Veranda and she doesn't have any puppies right now. Thanks for the idea though. Like I said all help is appreciated.









Donna*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You could also email Tammy at www.tajonmaltese.com

She has lovely maltese and has won many awards. Several of us have gotten a pup from Tajon recently. Her girls are pricy but the boys are much more reasonable. Right now she has 3 boys listed and another poster reports that they are already neutered. Based on the ages of these boys Tammy could give you a best guesstimate on their eventual size. I've had 3 maltese and the breeders have been able to predict, within 1 pound, the adult weight. (Of course 2 of the 3 maltese came to me when they were 6 months, so I guess it is easier to judge the older that they get.)

PS. Tajon is located in Tulsa, OK


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

You should try Divinity Maltese. That breeder is outside of Dallas/Fort Worth. I got both Tango and Tillie from her and highly recommend her.









Divinity Maltese


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Too bad you don't live in New Jersey - the breeder that I got Abbey from has two females expecting litters - 1 this month and one next month. Her dogs are in the 4 - 5lb range. My Abbey is 5 lbs....and what a precious little "pistol" she is!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Where is Divine Maltese? They have a couple cute guys ready in April.

http://www.divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I think Divine Maltese is near New Orleans. I have emailed Tammy at Ta-Jon and they are in OK. but I am confused as to why some of these well-known Maltese breeders are not listed on the AMA Breeders List. Does anyone know??*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am not absolutely sure about the answer to that questions. My maltese have come from two different breeders. Both are show breeders. Sadie's breeder is on a smaller scale than Hope's breeder. I asked why they weren't in the AMA. In fact I asked a couple of different breeders this question and as far as I can tell the answer is politics. Like many other organizations the AMA is fairly political and not everyone wants to jump through the hoops that they require to get ones name on the list. However, in Tajon's case, they won very big at the National Maltese specialty show that was in September. Maybe some of the breeders who are on this board will have some input. Its a very good question......


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

On the subject of predicting the size of an older pup. My boy's breeder had been keeping both him and his sister as show prospects. When Jazz was 6 months old he weighed 6 pounds. They decided to let me adopt him since he was going to be too big for their breeding program. The breeder predicted he might get as big as 7 pounds and change, but said "You certainly won't end up with one of those 9 pound Maltese!" That turned out to be true...I ended up with a 12 pound Maltese!







He kept growing until he was about a year-and-a-half old. Both his parents and his litter sister, all champions, are all under 6 pounds. So I guess you never can be positive how things will turn out even with an older pup.


----------

